# Regal vs ultra spec vs ben flat?



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I just started really pushing flat paints to homeowners. I think its a much better, truer finish, and as you all know has a much better touch-up-ability. I have never used ben or regal in flat finish. I am about to do a wide open 2 story home, and was wondering if there is a huge difference in the performance of these paints with reference to the flat finish?
Thanks guys.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Disclaimer before I start- I'm not really a big fan of flat wall finishes in anything other than cheap NC that's gonna get a swift repaint (indoors, that is, which is what I'm assuming you're talking about here). They mar really easily, especially in lower quality finishes.

I definitely wouldn't recommend US for flat walls for residential repaints for HO's. I'd be surprised if you didn't have a fair amount of trouble around light switches, where furniture touches walls, anywhere there's traffic. I'd be pretty iffy about recommending Ben for it as well. Regal Select is fairly scrubable in all sheens, so that would probably be your best bet if you're really set on pushing flats on people.

Have you considered doing Regal with Matte instead? It's got a few things going for it- it's a very popular sheen right now (makes dark colors look very deep and emphasizes them) and it's a good bit more durable without showing imperfections too badly like higher sheens will. 

That's what I'd tell you if you came in the store. Chances are, I'd try to convince you to go with eggshell for the better durability, though. Unless your drywallers are crappy you shouldn't have to rely on flat that much to hide flaws imho.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I've seen all kinds of people have expectations of what "scrub able" means? There is typically some sort of sheen change where they do scrub, and then when they try to touch up its noticeable. My solution is flats, you wipe then touch up and no apparent sheen change. These are older people who won't be having too much stuff near walls, etc.
As for most flats, from what I know, they are not the flats of yesteryear, the dead flats, but have more of a sheen added to them, somewhere in the 5-10%.


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

ultraspec flat and regal matte are the most of paint i use for my customers even though i slowly move to SW recently. if the customers want to sell their house, i go with ultraspec. for customers that just move to their new home, i recommend regal matte because it is easy to wash and clean. i use flat or matte only except eggshell for washroom to prevent moisture and it becomes standard sheen finish for builder here in Canada. in terms of coverage, they are all the same to me


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

On large entry ways with high ceilings I like the U.S. Flat for walls as it minimizes texture issues , lap marks etc. 
of course not if they have a dirty dog that rubs along the wall as they walk!


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Exactly. Big areas with high ceilings are what flat and matte were made for.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Exactoman said:


> Exactly. Big areas with high ceilings are what flat and matte were made for.


And rental properties too


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I used Ultra Spec for a long time until my store brought in Ben, With Ultra spec I had problems touching up and fleshing even after two rolled top coats there would be obvious touch up marks and differences in color. Ben has been a much better product for touching up and I have been able to use a magic eraser to remove most scuffs.

I will use spec in a sheen pearl and above but I honestly dislike the eggshell and flat I and happy my store brought in Ben to close the gap between the cheap paint and the really expensive Moore paint line.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Krittterkare said:


> I used Ultra Spec for a long time until my store brought in Ben, With Ultra spec I had problems touching up and fleshing even after two rolled top coats there would be obvious touch up marks and differences in color. Ben has been a much better product for touching up and I have been able to use a magic eraser to remove most scuffs.
> 
> I will use spec in a sheen pearl and above but I honestly dislike the eggshell and flat I and happy my store brought in Ben to close the gap between the cheap paint and the really expensive Moore paint line.



Thanks Kritter. I'm going to use Regal flat on the job I'm on now, and I think I'm going to start using Ben a bit more to give it a try as well. I've always liked Regal in semi gloss and matte, but I just haven't used their flat yet. I'm also going to be using regal matte in kitchen.


----------



## paintopiapainters (7 mo ago)

Exactoman said:


> Thanks Kritter. I'm going to use Regal flat on the job I'm on now, and I think I'm going to start using Ben a bit more to give it a try as well. I've always liked Regal in semi gloss and matte, but I just haven't used their flat yet. I'm also going to be using regal matte in kitchen.


 why would you use Regal flat? It's not washable might aswell use the cheapest flat on the market it does the same thing. Regal ultimat on the other hand is the real deal interms of washing flashing and touchups


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

paintopiapainters said:


> why would you use Regal flat? It's not washable might aswell use the cheapest flat on the market it does the same thing. Regal ultimat on the other hand is the real deal interms of washing flashing and touchups


Please check the date the thread was started, (nearly 7 years ago). The OP hasn't been around here for several years as far as I know.


----------

